# Cleo Kidded!- New pics added!



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cleo kidded last night. :stars: She is a kiko doe bred to a boer buck. Triplets, first one was stillborn and two little girls. :kidred:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

Nice looking Boki kids..Keepers?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*



()relics said:


> Nice looking Boki kids..Keepers?


Nope, supernumerary teats. Kim was very disappointed.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

Congrats, cute kids. What do you mean supernumerary teats?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*



newmama30+ said:


> Congrats, cute kids. What do you mean supernumerary teats?


They have extra teats. In this case, smaller ones right next to the "primary" ones.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

:leap: Yay Cleo! Love the "Holly cow...did you just see what I did?" Look on her face.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*



jodief100 said:


> newmama30+ said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, cute kids. What do you mean supernumerary teats?
> ...


I am learning that some people Don't Really Care...Actually Prefer extra teats...Maybe you should advertise them as having Optional Equipment instead of a deformity...But what would I know or Kim or You...I wonder how many people that read this are running out to look underneath their does...hope they check their bucks as well....Good luck with the "rest of the herd"...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

Congrats on the kids! they look healthy and mom looks content.

Boers were bred to have "Extra" teats, to feed multiple kids..it's NOT that we "Don't Really Care".. because that is plain wrong, I want to continue what has been working with the Boer breed for years, and breed the Boers as they were supposed to be... older styled, 2x2 teats, dark pigment. The only reason i'd see to have 1x1 teats is milking! I don't know anybody who milks their boers because their lactation period is not 305 days at 1-2 gallons...

so that does not necessarily mean that you need to sell these doe kids. unless your hell bent against 2x2 or want to milk them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

Adorable!! Congrats on 2 healthy :kidred: :stars:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

depends on the extra teats 1. if they have a teat canal 2. are they connected to the other teats? @ ()relics: I raise both dairy and meat goats, i bottle my dairy kids, I want my meat girls to have enough teats that if they have trips/ quads, I don;t have to bottle, them. 
@jodief : each breeder has to decide what works for them. No matter what they are still cute kids! :stars:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

I agree that extra teats are fine *if* they are seperated and functional. These are too small and too close to the primary ones. Probably will not be functional either.

Kim prefers 2 teated becasue she raises primarily milk goats, bottle feeds the babies and does milk all of hers, even the boers.

I think relics has had a lot of experience with people selling multi teated does that have poor overall teat structure. I know I have.

Thank you for all the kind words, we think they are adorable and will make someone a nice 4-H goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*



> I am learning that some people Don't Really Care...Actually Prefer extra teats...Maybe you should advertise them as having Optional Equipment instead of a deformity...But what would I know or Kim or You...I wonder how many people that read this are running out to look underneath their does...hope they check their bucks as well....Good luck with the "rest of the herd"...


()relics...We as Boer breeders... do care.. :wink: we want 1x1 or 2x2 "clean".....well spaced.... functionable teats... depending on the Doe ...if she throws the twins or trips....it is what we want in a Doe's teat structure......it wouldn't make since... to have a Doe.... that always gives trips ...to have trips fight over 1x1 teats.... we want that Doe... to be able to feed those kids... without having to supplement ...in which... does happen if ...the Doe isn't equipped properly... to support her own kids... it is only logic's ...we aren't asking for... deformities at all.... I see... it does bother you...about this issue and I am sorry for that...  but..... we can't keep disagreeing on the same issue repeatedly....we know how each feels on this subject....Believe me....We boer breeders ...do respect other breeders and realize that...there are some breeders ....that prefer the 1x1 clean....only... so hopefully ...we can leave it at that..... and... to each his own.. :wink: :hug:



> Boers were bred to have "Extra" teats, to feed multiple kids..it's NOT that we "Don't Really Care".. because that is plain wrong, I want to continue what has been working with the Boer breed for years, and breed the Boers as they were supposed to be... older styled, 2x2 teats, dark pigment. The only reason i'd see to have 1x1 teats is milking! I don't know anybody who milks their boers because their lactation period is not 305 days at 1-2 gallons...
> 
> so that does not necessarily mean that you need to sell these doe kids. unless your hell bent against 2x2 or want to milk them.


 I agree whole heartily...Katrina... :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

jodief100...the kids are adorable.....congrats  :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

Adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

New pictures of the babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

the babies are adorable congrats


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

  They are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

Awww....dry pics.... even more adorable..... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

AWW!  
they're stinkin cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*

They are just adorable!! Congrats! I really like your kidding pen by the way!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cleo Kidded!*



KW Farms said:


> They are just adorable!! Congrats! I really like your kidding pen by the way!


Thank you. The best part about those pens is they were FREE! They were pallets I brought home from work, hubby cut them to length and nailed them in place. Everything was free but the nails. The light was $10 at Lowes, brackets were brought home from work. My bucks live in crates I brought home from work, my chickens live in boxes I brought home from work.....I love my job.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats I love pictures of baby goats
:stars: 
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :thumb:


----------

